# Snuffling Sound From Nose



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello

I have noticed this last couple of days that my pup is making a snuffling sound from her nose as if she has a cold. Otherwise she seems fine and is eating and drinking as usual. She is 19 weeks old and going through teething. Has anyone else experienced this symptom with teething? Thank you.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I think when puppies are teething the swollen and sore jaws can affect their sinuses, nasal passages and cheekbone. This is why some pups get runny eyes, swelling can block the tear duct, and I would imagine the snuffling would be to do with swollen nasal passages. Meadow sneezed a lot when she was teething, and snuffled a bit too. She's fine now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They go through it just like babies don't they. I was lucky with Max he seems to have sailed through his teething!


----------

